# Herf w/Josh; bombs & Fuente family pics



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So Josh & I met at Tampa Sweethearts this morning & met Arturo Fuente Jr. & while there - 83 yr old Fuente Sr. came in so we got a nice pic with both of them.










Fantastic family - we spent about 1 hr + talkimg with them - a grandson? and an employee. They all could not have been any nicer or more accomadating. Bought some sticks & headed to lunch at La Tropicana where we briefly saw Senor` Fuente Sr. again

then we headed toTtampa Bay Brewing Co. - each smoked a Cohiba CoRo (my 1st ever) and sampled & drank a couple beers



















Got a mini tour of the brewery, then Josh bombed with this:










the 1 on the left was for me & the 1 on the right for Josh. 1 gallon jugs of there Kellerweiss?

We exchanged some cigars - here is what Josh laid on me










Then he headed home to go fishing & i headed back home. Awesome, Awesome day!!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dude, that looks like you guys had an awesome time! Those are some amazing sticks from Josh!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That is outstanding!! Very nice in person bomb!! I don't think one could have wished for a better day.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like a great time guys....too bad Texas is too far away for me to join in


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking day fellas! Good sticks and good microbrew, doesn't get much better than that


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 = The HerfMonster...

I'm just jealous..


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazing Shawn! meeting great people, having great cigars and touring a brewery. What a great day, enjoy the smokes brother. But I have to ask, what Josh are we talking about?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

<---- Jealous. Looks like a great time! Time to formulate a plan to get to Tampa.

*side note: Much nicer shirt Shawn.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

joshbhs04 - former team infidel & now a squid!?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> <---- Jealous. Looks like a great time! Time to formulate a plan to get to Tampa.
> 
> *side note: Much nicer shirt Shawn.


didn't see any homeless people so I had to wear my own?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

looks like a great time  nice beer as well!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

It was so awesome of an afternoon. I'll be posting picks tomorrow of the amazing jot shawn laid on me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a great time thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn fine day guys. I as I am sure many are, am very jealous. Well, we'll have to make the same trip to Ybor Shawn, and hopefully some more locals can join as well.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats guys, looks like you had a great time!!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow... Sr is 83? He looks great! The guy on the far right though... he looks a little rough...


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

The Fuente family are a bunch of nice folks! I always enjoy my visits to Tampa Sweethearts!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

you meeting the fuentes????? dude thats like the day I met Wayne Gretzky....so cool Shawn...


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats to both of you. That is beyond awesome. You can add me to the jealous list.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Is this what we get to do when we die? Holy crap what an awesome day!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:tu


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have to tell you both Fuente's treated us like we were old friends. Even amongst the phone calls, business items, other customers coming and going they were so polite and so conscious of our inquiries and interest. It was amazing. And if you look closely - you can see that ALL of us have our arms around each other. When that picture was taken Arturo gathered us in and immediately put his arm around me - I felt like we were "PART OF THE FAMILY!"

They are just so genuine and down to earth people!

On a side note. Arturo said the anticipated opening of the Casa Fuente Lounge in Ybor City is looking like it will be in April 2012.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

looks like a great day, sorry I missed it, plus it was a beautiful day in Tampa.......great pics and thanks for sharing........hope to be at the next one, but work gets in the way.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweeet! looks like you had a fantabulous time....


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

shawn, im at the airport so I should be able to post pics this afternoon when I get to philly. Thanks again!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I soo sad I missed it, you really have no idea how bummed I am. I'm glad you guys had a great time though.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Ok so here is the pic of what shawn hit me with in ybor. One of if not the best bomb ive ever had. Cannot wait to visit home again so I can meet up with shawn for more smokes and beer!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Another "+1" here for the jealousy list! Looks like you guys had an awesome day! Great pics and great sticks! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

nice - very, very nice
thank you for the pics



everyone should always post pics


----------

